# Thursday night Steubenville tournament



## Rivergetter

Starting this Thursday may 23 5-9pm. Be checked in by 4:45. 5 fish limit one or two persons to a boat. Pm me if you have any questions or text 740-424-4104. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub

That a' boy!!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub

TTT. Looks like the rain will be gone by tournament time. Come on out!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## "J"

What's the entry fee? What ramp you using?


----------



## Bad Bub

[quote="J";1627787]What's the entry fee? What ramp you using?[/quote]

$20 per boat. Steubenville marina. 1 or 2 persons per boat.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rivergetter

Thanks Bub. I've been busy getting ready for the weekend. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub

Rivergetter said:


> Thanks Bub. I've been busy getting ready for the weekend.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


No problem. See ya around 4:00!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Eriesteamer

Rivergetter said:


> Starting this Thursday may 23 5-9pm. Be checked in by 4:45. 5 fish limit one or two persons to a boat. Pm me if you have any questions or text 740-424-4104.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I love go but need a partern with boat. I live in Youngstown Oh any care to go and can take me are welcome and I will help on gas.


----------



## Rivergetter

Had some new faces tonight and one of the new faces walked away much happier with a ten pound bag. See everybody next week. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub

Pretty good time for the first week considering the weather.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub

Bump!!! See everyone tomorrow. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hudestack

any results


----------



## Bad Bub

hudestack said:


> any results


Tonight.....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rivergetter

The last two weeks it has taken 10 lbs to be in the money. Averaging between 8-10 boats still it should pick up if the weather will cooperate. See everybody tonight. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub

Another 10# bag last night!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rustyhooks42

Would love to get down to fish with you guys. My wife is due on the 29th with our second so she's not too thrilled about me traveling more than 15 minutes away. Maybe I'll catch you in the fall if they are still going on.


----------



## Rivergetter

I remember that feeling. That's why I started her tournament fishing. Now she won't let me stay home. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rivergetter

Just an update for tomorrow if the weather gets as bad as the prediction. We will be off for a week. Will update tomorrow 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rivergetter

No tournament tonight the water is expected to be over the wall by 9:00 tonight. Hopefully next week we will be back. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub

Back on for this week! See everyone there. I'll be doing the sign ups this week instead of chris. Gold GMC/white Lowe boat.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rivergetter

Thanks Jay see everybody Sunday for the river circuit 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub

11 boats took over 8 1/2 lbs to win. Big fish was a 2.9 largemouth. Lots of fish caught. 9 limits.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rivergetter

Wow see what happens when I'm not there. You guys do a good job. I see my replacement in the future. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub

Not so fast. I tried to pay the wrong boat. Randy almost rung my neck.... the pressure got to me. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rivergetter

Lol you will get better now that my motor is blown. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub

That sucks....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rivergetter

Are we going to fish this week ? What's everyone think ? As far as I can tell there is no fireworks scheduled that night. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub

I think it would be doable, but I probably won't be able to make it this week....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## NateS

If I'm not working I would fish Thursday night


----------



## Rivergetter

Ok well that's a handful at least now let's just hope the river comes down a little. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub

Doesn't look good....

http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=ncuw2

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## NateS

I went out Sunday from toronto. It was to bad no big fish but still caught quite a few but it was only at 17 ft


----------



## NateS

Meant it wasn't to bad.


----------



## "J"

It's flowing up at Cumberland pretty good with lots of debris in the water.... And when I say lots, there's trees floating by according too my source..... By Thursday it should be better.... We're supposed too fish tomorrow afternoon up there and it's not looking too good....


----------



## Bad Bub

At 19' now at new Cumberland. (Well over the wall at steubenville) supposed to be down to 17' by Thursday afternoon. That's just about even with the wall at steubenville...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rivergetter

I'm going to check the wall tomorrow and make a call but it doesn't look good calling for more rain and thunderstorms for Thursday 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## NateS

We fished Rayland tonight and had two bags in the 9+ range


----------



## Bad Bub

NateS said:


> We fished Rayland tonight and had two bags in the 9+ range


Did you have much debris down there? That water had to be moving...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rivergetter

Still over the wall in Steubenville as of 3:00 today. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## greendragon

I came home from the lake to fish the river and have not been able to yet. Back to the lake I go.


----------



## NateS

There was some debris. I could still go up river with my trolling motor. There were three shallows over 3# weighed in.


----------



## Bad Bub

I'd say that downpour that just came through wiped out the Thursday nighter....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rivergetter

Yep it don't look good. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rivergetter

Cancelled see everybody next week


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## "J"

Yeah hopefully the river will look more normal in a week.... Of two..... Not looking good in the forecast.....


----------



## Rivergetter

Back on for this Thursday. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub

Rivergetter said:


> Back on for this Thursday.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire




Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bran5602

We are planning on coming up!


----------



## Rivergetter

Glad to have ya. But I know ur on fish and we haven't been out in three or four weeks. I know where this is going. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bran5602

Blind squirel finds a nut once in a while! Thought we would donate our winnings to you pros!!!!


----------



## Rivergetter

Lol. I'm just hoping to be the blind squirrel tonight. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rivergetter

9 lbs first 8 lbs for second place with. 2.33 big bass


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hudestack

did the blind squirrel find a nut ?


----------



## Rivergetter

Nope right where I belong. First out of the money. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rivergetter

Bump for this evening. Suppose to be nice weather for once. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rivergetter

11 boats with 9.5 lb bag for first 8.4 lb second place third had 7.4 and big bass was another 3 lb bass. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub

Only a couple weeks left! Get in on the action while you still can!!! Gonna be some current tomorrow, and it took 10#+ out of chester to win tonight! 4+ for the big fish!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub

Well, maybe too much current tonight... stay tuned.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## NateS

Is the water going to be to high tonight


----------



## Bad Bub

Yes. Almost at 20' now. I'm wimping out.
This is what's left above water of the 2 small islands above Brown's island...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub

By the way, 20' is around 7' above normal for the pike island pool.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub

I didn't notice you said "too" high. It's too high for me. I believe Aaron is going to be at the ramp and anyone that shows can make their own judgement call.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## NateS

I was looking forward to getting into them tonight too, last time I fished with the water like this I was killing them


----------



## Bad Bub

It was around 15' on Saturday with a lot of current and we flat smoked them as well! I was as dialed in as I've been all year. I probably won't be able to make any more of them this year depending on how late in the season they go... 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rivergetter

7 boats tonight in the high fast water. 1st was 6.55 and big bass was a 2.51 smallmouth. The bite was tight to the bank and tough. See everybody next Thursday. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## NateS

Do you guys switch from Thursday to sat/sun morning at some point


----------



## Bad Bub

Unbelievable...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rivergetter

We can but that usually gets in the way of tournaments that go out sat morning. The last couple years we just end them around the end of September 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## NateS

Just wondering, that way I know how many more I might get to fish.


----------



## Rivergetter

Just two weeks left and we will be closing shop for the winter. Come out and get some smallie action in. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## NateS

See if it is any good fishing tonight. There were two over 4#s turned in at Chester last night


----------



## Bad Bub

And my boat is out of commission for a while.... 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## NateS

If you wanna go ill need a partner


----------



## Rivergetter

I will be there also. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

